

Microsoft bullied MPs over government switch to open source standards - linker3000
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2409808/microsoft-bullied-mps-over-government-switch-to-open-source-standards

======
davidgerard
Rewrite of Bloomberg piece. Original source:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-22/microsoft-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-22/microsoft-
threatened-to-close-u-k-plants-ex-cameron-aide-says)

